# My books might be getting published!!!!



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Your Poppy story is excellent, and you should definitely look at getting it published! Congratulations, that is so wonderful.


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cool. Let us know how that go's for you... I'd like to get one published someday too...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Do it!! I will buy it


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

ohhh  im tingling inside


----------

